# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El Puente Colgante...en Bilbao donde si no.

## jlois

Hacía ya algún tiempo que tenía las imágenes preparadas para mostrarlas aquí y con ello llamar vuestra atención sobre este fantástico puente, único en su estilo. Podemos sentirnos orgullosos de lo que tenemos y de lo que podemos disfrutar, porque es un verdadero monumento visitable y útil, que muestra los ecos de un tiempo algo lejano ya pero que cuando cruzamos la pasarela y subimos en la barquilla, parece retornar mientras cruzamos la ría del Nervión.

Espero que os agrade encontraros con un pequeño resúmen de este puente tan emblemático...el Puente Colgante de Portugalete.








> El Puente ensalza la espectacular grandeza del estuario, constituye una excepcional expresión de la creatividad técnica y ejemplifica la relación satisfactoria entre función y forma. Es una de las construcciones más sobresalientes de la Revolución Industrial Europea. Y representa uno de los mayores logros de la ingeniería de finales del siglo XIX.
> Fue el primer Puente colgante-trasbordador del mundo y uno de los pocos que sigue en funcionamiento. La obra, diseñada en el año 1887 por Alberto de Palacio, fue inaugurada el 28 de julio de 1893. Sintetiza a la perfección la unión de la arquitectura y la funcionalidad; lo bello y lo útil; la grandiosidad y la cotidianidad.
> El Puente Vizcaya, conocido popularmente con los nombres de: Puente Colgante y Puente de Portugalete, Solucionó el problema de comunicación que existía entre las dos márgenes de la Ría del Nervión, sin interrumpir el cauce fluvial ni la navegación. Sus cuatro torres de celosía metálica, de 62 metros de altura, sostienen un tablero de 160 metros de longitud.
> El original fue destruido tras un bombardeo en La Guerra Civil. Fue reconstruido en el año 1941.
> La barquilla, plataforma móvil suspendida sobre la Ría, se mueve horizontalmente entre las dos orillas, transportando personas y vehículos, durante las 24 horas del día.
> Existe la posibilidad de recorrer el Puente Colgante sobre la Pasarela peatonal. ¡A unos 60 metros de altura! Desde arriba, podemos disfrutar de sus maravillosas vistas panorámicas.
> El puente es, ante todo, un símbolo. Es punto culminante de una larga tradición cultural vinculada a la elaboración y utilización del hierro vizcaíno, principal motor del desarrollo de la economía vasca. El Puente Colgante es una maravilla de la ingeniería de su tiempo. Y es testigo de excepción de la historia de la Ría, de sus pueblos y de sus gentes.


http://www.portugalete.com/content/puente-colgante







Tirantes en la parte de Portugalete...



La barquilla...



...y su soporte superior.



Vista de la parte superior del Puente Colgante.




Enlace a la página oficial del puente.

http://www.puente-colgante.com/

Y una vista de los cables que soportan la parte de Getxo, en Las Arenas.

----------


## Los terrines

Impresionante el puente y preciosas las imágenes que nos muestras, jlois.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## jlois

Vista desde la parte superior del Puente Colgante hacia la ría aguas adentro de la misma.





Y vista de la ría aguas afuera de la misma.





Paso de la barquilla por la ría...





Parte más superior de una de las dos torres que soportan la plataforma del puente.



Puente Vizcaya...Patrimonio Mundial.





Detalle de los tirantes laterales en el paseo de Portugalete.

----------


## jlois

Detalle de la torre de Portugalete que por su interior se eleva un ascensor que permite acceder a la plataforma superior y cruzarla hasta la otra margen de la ría donde existe otro ascensor similar en la otra torre.



En un día de buen tiempo , como el que tuvimos al realizar estas imágenes, se puede encontrar uno con una multitud de visitantes...






> El Puente Bizkaia acomete su remodelación más importante de las últimas décadas. La estructura metálica va a ser remozada y pintada de color 'Vena Rojo Somorrostro', el color elegido por los usuarios y por los expertos.
> 
> La obra requiere de un andamiaje especial del que se encarga la empresa Meccano. A continuación se pueden consultar una serie de documentos y planos referidos a la misma.


http://www.puente-colgante.com/principal.html

Y estos son los enlaces de la documentación que se realizó para colocar los andamiajes que sirvieron para las labores de pintado y mantenimiento.

http://www.puente-colgante.com/pdf/S...0120909260.pdf

http://www.puente-colgante.com/pdf/estudio_tecnico.pdf

http://www.puente-colgante.com/pdf/S...0120909270.pdf

Espero que os halla entretenido esta "visita" a este fantástico puente, reservo la última imagen para constatar que a veces, y sólo a veces , jejeje, soy yo el que sobra en las imágenes. Creo que Loli no estaría de acuerdo en esto último.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Jose Luis el puente es una maravilla y la ultima foto está de exposición.
Yo no me pongo casi nunca en las fotos, pienso, se romperá la cámara, je,je. 
Un saludo amigo.

----------


## REEGE

Te has superado en éstas fotos... Algunas de ellas me han recordado al Gran Canal de Venecia...
Y ésto es Bilbao?? Que bonito, no?? Jope estoy viendo que debo de salir de la zona del Fresnedas más a menudo.
El puente es una maravilla.
Muchas gracias artista.

----------


## tescelma

Fantástico reportaje, como siempre.
Mira que he paso veces por el puente y no recuerdo que se pudiese subir a la parte superior. Será que lo han habilitado posteriormente. De todas formas, vaya vértigo, no?.

Por otro lado, comentarle a Reege que no es Bilbao. El puente une Portugalete con Las Arenas. Aunque pertenece a lo que se conoce como "gran Bilbao", no es exactamente la ciudad de Bilbao, que se encuentra unos pocos kilómetros aguas arriba de la ría.

----------


## jlois

Hay mejores videos en la red y de más calidad pero...este es mío , jejeje, y se puede apreciar algo de como ha quedado al final con la nueva capa de pintura que se le ha dado a todo él.




Y este es un pequeño video de nuestra " incorporación" a la barquilla, jejeje.

----------


## REEGE

Tescelma muchas gracias por la aclaración y a Jlois, excelente videos caseros!!!
Bien lo tuviste que pasar por esos rincones artista...jejeje

----------


## FEDE

Hola José Luis  :Smile: 

Excelente reportaje el que nos has dejado sobre este puente, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Para completar la información gráfica sobre este singular puente , incorporo una nueva serie de imágenes del mismo , esta vez recorriendo la parte de Las Arenas...









Existe una recopilación de los puentes colgantes más importantes y claro... el primero de la lista es este...













(...)

----------


## jlois

Algo sobre la construcción del Puente Colgante...









(...)

----------


## jlois

Bueno... esa es parte de la historia que se menciona del Puente mediante unos paneles informativos. Retomemos pues las imágenes... Primero la barquilla...



La torre en la margen izquierda... en Portugalete...



La serie de cables oblicuos que soportan el peso de la barquilla y evitan que oscile...



(...)

----------


## jlois

Aprovechando que estamos en esta margen derecha de la ría del Nervión, recorreremos este lateral hasta la punta...



Estuvieron debatiendo durante un cierto tiempo el color con el que imprimarían toda la estructura... al final optaron por el rojo cobrizo...



Otra imagen de la columna que está colocada en Las Arenas...





Ya en nuestra marcha hacia la punta de Las Arenas otra vista general del Puente Colgante...



Vista del exterior de la ría...



Nos encontramos con esta curiosa construcción que engloba un monumento y un antiguo faro...





Nos queda recorrer este largo espigón...



(...)

----------


## jlois

Para acabar este pequeño reportaje sobre esta orilla tan peculiar como agradecida de la ría de Bilbao a la altura de Las Arenas, nos acercaremos al espigón que se adentra en la ría. Pero antes volveremos a echar un vistazo a las esculturas que relatan la lucha de Bilbao contra Neptuno...





Y ya recorremos este largo espigón...



Y al final, podemos ver en la lejanía la entrada de la ría de Bilbao...





Y también desde esta punta podemos ver el Puente Colgante en toda su grandeza, presidiendo la ría de una forma única...



Una última vista de este espigón...



Y para finalizar este mensaje y los anteriores... una nueva imagen del Puente Colgante...



Espero que os haya agradado este paseo por Las Arenas y la margen derecha del Nervión en su ría... la ría de Bilbao.

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver éste impresionante reportaje Jlois y te doy la enhorabuena por esas fantásticas fotos.
Un lugar para visitar algún día. :Wink:

----------

